# Scientists Engineer Gorgeous Glowing Plants That Shine Bright Their Entire Life Cycle



## Introvertebrate (Apr 28, 2020)

Scientists Engineer Gorgeous Glowing Plants That Shine Bright Their Entire Life Cycle
					

The glowing greenhouse of our dreams is still so very far away, but it just got a tantalising nudge closer.




					www.sciencealert.com

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## HuntsmanHermmans786 (Apr 28, 2020)

Wow but this topic is similar to the glo fishtopic is it ethical and natural. Basically no. We have to ask ourselves the question of what happens if these species were introduced to the wild, the glo fish case is unethical due to the fact only 1 in 3 fish actually survive. Wether it's the same case with those plants I don't know but we shouldn't really support it. But beautiful plant anyway

Reactions: Thinking 1


----------



## radjess331 (May 24, 2020)

Personally I find this to be really cool. It would be a dream to have a room full of glowing pothos on the walls. Or putting in glowing plants in terrariums with our animals would be cool!

Only downside would be for species that require darkness.


----------



## Introvertebrate (May 25, 2020)

HuntsmanHermmans786 said:


> Wow but this topic is similar to the glo fishtopic is it ethical and natural. Basically no. We have to ask ourselves the question of what happens if these species were introduced to the wild, the glo fish case is unethical due to the fact only 1 in 3 fish actually survive. Wether it's the same case with those plants I don't know but we shouldn't really support it. But beautiful plant anyway


It probably makes it harder for the fish to evade predators if it’s glowing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jun 23, 2020)

Glowfish ain't right to me. Messed up actually.


----------

